# Spring Bobbers



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

I've only been fishing with a flasher a handful of times (tons of fun) and it taught me a few things. The biggest lesson was that I have been MISSING STRIKES.......no one wants that. The flasher allowed me to know the fish was there and anticipate the strike. I started setting the hook on the SLIGHTEST, most SUBTLE twitch of the rod tip, and it really paid off. Between the cold and the "weak" bites I couldn't feel the tap. 

I've never fished spring bobbers before, and it seems like they would help me catch some more of those "lite" biters. 

What kind of spring bobbers do you guys like? I've heard some freeze up too quick.....some are not sensitive enough........Some are weak and bend. What should I get?

Thanks


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Watch your line!! Only way to go!!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Any of the titanium spring bobbers(Frabill, Rapala) will improve your catch rate. The reveal the lightest of bites, even the negative bites. They are pretty durable too.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Check out the st croix ones on sale now for 6$ I saw on their website


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

nothing beats the Marmish !


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been back and forth with spring bobbers myself. I use the titanium ones on my stiffer rods. Don't ice as bad as the spring type . Tin Guppy got me using a more sensitive , smaller tip rod . Don't need a spring bobber. Watch the line and feel the bite better.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

2X Steelhauler


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Get a rod with a spring bobber built in. I love the tickle stick


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a couple rods with spring bobbers. I don’t use them much anymore, since I started using power noodle rods.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I would say any style of spring bobber helps if you are watching a deadstick or only light jigging. Have used just about all of them at one time or another.... including some homemade ones from old bass guitar strings. They all work. Do not really like the spring style and now mostly use the dirt cheap ones that are just a flat piece of metal that clips on to the rod tip. They have a nice big eye. If they get bent up (which mine always do) just bend them back straight again. Have never seen the St. Croix ones before, looks like they just mounted an extra eye on top the rod permanently and then the spring fits in that tight with some kind of foam. Interesting.

On my active jigging rods though, i don't like them at all.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

My favorite rod for panfish has a spring bobber already installed. Frabill panfish popper pro. I have the ultralight one. Love the thing so much I have 3


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I love spring bobbers but be aware it will make your bait move differently in the water. It will give your bait softer movements and its hard to get a good “pounding” fast jiggling motion that triggers bites sometimes. I think early and late ice when the fish are biting better they are not totally needed but when its tough i gotta have one. I have not used the newer titanium ones. i want to get a few. You have to balance the spring tention to the jig weight for them to be effective. I like the old school flat ones in the thinner size for heavier tungsten jigs like 5mm and up. For small tungstens or just smaller size 10-14 ice igs i made one from a thin spring that functions kinda like the st.croix style. Another benefit of using springs is Im kinda rough on gear and I have broken several of the noodle tip style rods. A spring setup is more durable IMO


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I use a frabill titanium spring bobber I love it!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I've been using st croix for the last 4 seasons, which come in 3 different actions which is nice. Excellent quality too.


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

Ive used the Schoolie flat spring bobbers for years now on Ice Blues.It's what I've been confident in for panfish. I use tip top glue to set them In place and then a wrap of thread and seal. This year I have two gill rods set up with the titanium Frabill springs and hoping for a good result. Now bring on the ice.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

chet said:


> Ive used the Schoolie flat spring bobbers for years now on Ice Blues


That's my set up.......I've got two of the Ice Blues rods. I love those things.

Thanks for the feedback. I ordered the Clam Nitinol spring bobbers to see what they're all about.


----------

